# Ball Joint Problem?



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

I noticed a lot of grease on the driver side upper ball joint. Leak? Does this need to be replaced?

Truck is 1995 3.0L, XE, 2WD, King Cab, Air, Auto. 

Thanks
Rice


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

That is still OK, but it looks like the A frame has a split in it to the front of the ball joint


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Nah, that's the bottom surface of the BJ mount, it looks fine. It will need replacing if it has excessive play in it, not if it leaks grease, generally speaking. Looks intact to me still, should be good to go.


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Win lowe said:


> That is still OK, but it looks like the A frame has a split in it to the front of the ball joint


Hey thanks guys. It does look like the A Frame is split but most likely it's the shadow from the flash.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

As long as there's no play in the ball joint, I'd be more concerned about the condition of the stabilizer bar bushings and the shocks. How's the ride and handling?

BTW, were did you get all the rust? I thought Alberta quit putting chemicals on the roads.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Bah, I don't use front or rear swaybars and it still drives fine.


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

yep, you fixed that coolant leak now your seeing other stuff while your under there.


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Oldnissanguy said:


> As long as there's no play in the ball joint, I'd be more concerned about the condition of the stabilizer bar bushings and the shocks. How's the ride and handling?
> 
> BTW, were did you get all the rust? I thought Alberta quit putting chemicals on the roads.


I guess the ride and handling are fine. Feels like a truck. Only had it for 3 months.

Hmmm... I didn't notice it until you mentioned it... but then all the Datsuns around here look like swiss cheese. They still use salt on 'warmer winter' days... at least in Edmonton Alberta.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Riceking said:


> Only had it for 3 months.


I'd check out the front brakes if I were you. I can see a little bit of the front rotor in that pic, and the inside of it looks pretty ridged. Might be time for some replacements.

Fred


----------



## rmcmighty (Jan 20, 2010)

Riceking said:


> I guess the ride and handling are fine. Feels like a truck. Only had it for 3 months.
> 
> Hmmm... I didn't notice it until you mentioned it... but then all the Datsuns around here look like swiss cheese. They still use salt on 'warmer winter' days... at least in Edmonton Alberta.


Im also in Edmonton and my 95 has very very litle rust ... definatley not swiss cheese ........ lol


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Your's are Ok if there is no play.....I need to rebuild my entire front end....I've got some play for sure and 337,000 miles to prove it!!!!!


----------

